# Anybody deal with A.S.A.P.?



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Hi long time lurker here. Read a bunch of interesting things and advise here.
My question is I have got a couple phone calls from ASAP wanting me to do work for them, anybody ever had any luck with them ?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Where are you located?

Id this the same ASAP located in Muncie, In?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I live in Ohio. they want me to go to Indiana and Michigan. Yes the one for Munci


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have worked for these guys and my experience is mixed. I had a hell of a time getting paid. That being said once I got through to Jimmie Dixon the owner and continually harassed him nearly daily I eventually got paid.

I have known a number of guys that worked for them since I did and not one of them works for ASAP today. They are based out of Indiana and can't find people there? Why is that?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I know 1 guy that works for them out of Elkhart. He said they aren't to bad but I never trust just 1 persons opinion. Not sure if it worth the hassle with crossing interstate lines and the DOT. Thanks for the opinion I appreciate it. How long out were they paying you 30 or 90 days? Sounds like they desperate for help and that would explain why.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Prop said:


> I have worked for these guys and my experience is mixed. I had a hell of a time getting paid. That being said once I got through to Jimmie Dixon the owner and continually harassed him nearly daily I eventually got paid.
> 
> I have known a number of guys that worked for them since I did and not one of them works for ASAP today. They are based out of Indiana and can't find people there? Why is that?









I've got folks begging me to work with their check book in hand.
And I turn them down because I don't have time.

Why would I even consider working for some one that can't figure out the simple concept of paying for services performed?????


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

die4irish said:


> I know 1 guy that works for them out of Elkhart. He said they aren't to bad but I never trust just 1 persons opinion. Not sure if it worth the hassle with crossing interstate lines and the DOT. Thanks for the opinion I appreciate it. How long out were they paying you 30 or 90 days? Sounds like they desperate for help and that would explain why.


My honest Opinion is Jimmie Dixon is a good guy. One guy can only do so much. We were well past 90 days on several orders and we had a ton of grass cuts that they said they couldn't find in their system. Well we still had the emails, photo's etc so we just resent them. 

Zach Sparks there is a good dude to. I just don't understand why these guys don't slow down and get it right before taking on 9 states and creating a huge mess.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

its called greed


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Or maybe they had to take on so much to land the contract.


----------



## enough-is-enough (Aug 21, 2015)

*The Truth About ASAP Properties in Muncie, IN*

I don't post on sites like these often (actually, I never have before because it makes me so angry to read the threads); but I have had enough of the unanswered questions resulting in uninformed answers and outright lies, slander, and libel.

The truth:

ASAP Properties was co-owned by Shane Aiken and Jimmie Dixon.

ASAP Properties is no longer in business. 

Shane Aiken handled the finances and contractors, and Jimmie Dixon dealt with the Clients (Corelogic, etc.).

Shane Aiken hired his mother, uncle, and cousin to work in the office, and then together, they stole everything down to the trucks and equipment. This is without dispute. During that time, Jimmie Dixon was traveling 5+ days a week across 50 states as the client representative for ASAP Properties and did not handle issues with contractors. When he started getting emails and calls from contractors, he realized what Shane had done, but by then it was too late. Jimmie then spent almost a year trying to regain losses and pay contractors. It was too late. Because of partnership laws in business, there was nothing Jimmie could do to get the money back from Shane, or repair the damage caused. 

Shane Aiken is the reason contractors were not paid. 

He stole everything behind his partner's back, used the money for personal gain, and there is nothing Jimmie Dixon can do about it. Jimmie is an honorable, good man, who sacrificed his own health and personal resources by working 80+ hours a week, trying to regain losses to pay contractors. He received literally hundreds of calls and emails and fielded them the best he could in the situation. Some contractors were paid in full, and some were not. I was a contractor who did not get paid in full. The information I am giving you is first-hand knowledge and experience. It is not speculation or one-sided lies. 

Find Shane Aiken and you will find your money, spent on his boat, trucks, sports cars, trips overseas, etc. And when you do find him, please post where he is because I'd like my money as well.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

i really dont care why I just want my $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Never go in business with partners. Unless its your wife and thats still iffy.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had two partners early on in biz.
First one was a super nice and honest guy. Slow as January syrup in mind and body. I couldn't handle the pace and bought him out.
2nd guy was a trust fund baby and a numbers guy who thought he could learn the art of flips, rentals and rehabs thru a computer screen. Get him on a job site and he stayed in the truck on his iphone. Wouldn't leave the office girls alone and it cost him a 20 year marriage. That mess I walked away from.

Unless Jamie Dixon is suing Shane and his ilk either civilly and/or criminally, he is just as culpable for the damage done to the subs. Taking the fall and thinking that's the noble thing to do doesn't equal out for the lack of forthcoming to the families that may have been able to do something for before so much time passed.
"Hey, my name is Jamie Dixon and I'm sorry but I was a sucker, and now so are you."


----------



## Flyingjon69 (Mar 29, 2013)

Jimmy knew what was going on. I am 1 of 20 contractors in 3 states they ripped off. Most over $10,000 each. They are both in the muncie area. Living like nothing was wrong. Special place in hell waiting for them.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*is he brian drain*



enough-is-enough said:


> I don't post on sites like these often (actually, I never have before because it makes me so angry to read the threads); but I have had enough of the unanswered questions resulting in uninformed answers and outright lies, slander, and libel.
> 
> The truth:
> 
> ...


 any relation to the buczek's


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Had two partners early on in biz.
> First one was a super nice and honest guy. Slow as January syrup in mind and body. I couldn't handle the pace and bought him out.
> 2nd guy was a trust fund baby and a numbers guy who thought he could learn the art of flips, rentals and rehabs thru a computer screen. Get him on a job site and he stayed in the truck on his iphone. Wouldn't leave the office girls alone and it cost him a 20 year marriage. That mess I walked away from.
> 
> ...


I get a kick out of the way you allude to past experiences. You give cliff notes versions of things that you've dealt with and its like a teaser for the next episode of a favorite TV show, but the episode never airs. 

I propose there be a new sub-forum, GTX's Sunday Night Campfire, where you write in detail some of your trials and tribulations.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry. I have some friends and family that are former subs of mine. I try to keep stories basic as a few of them lurk. :ninja:
Everyone has tales, some of us even learn from them.


----------

